# Is next season in jeapordy for me?



## SunnySang (Aug 4, 2008)

I am very concerned for my racing season next year. I just found out that my cousin in India is getting married in January and i will have to leave the US for about 2 weeks. Im concerned that being off the bike that long that close to the season will hurt my training and my level of fitness. My races start up mid February. I just spent about a week and half off the bike because of a trip to Canada (got back last Friday) and i cant keep up with my team on flats, i get dropped after 3-4 miles of 25+mph (i did gain 6lbs so that could have something to do with it). Im expecting it to take me a month before im back to the level i was at before i went to Canada. Should i be concerned?


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

2 weeks in January is nothing. Don't sweat it. I would worry if it was the 2 weeks before your A-race. Just try to do a big week or two (or 3) before your 2 weeks off and you'll be well off.


----------



## thirstyman (May 6, 2007)

you are totally and completely screwed. give up now... or actually borrow a bike and ride there or arrange for some other type of training. There wasn't this much hand wringing on the Titantic.


----------



## android (Nov 20, 2007)

thirstyman said:


> or actually borrow a bike and ride there


HAHA!!! You haven't ever been to India, have you??


----------



## SunnySang (Aug 4, 2008)

well see this is what scares me.... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RjrEQaG5jPM
and it was like this the last time i went, its probably worse now


----------



## android (Nov 20, 2007)

That's tame.. Not even any elephants or ox carts in the mix!!


----------



## Albino (Mar 24, 2007)

No traffic signal, no crashes, no yelling, no fights. Just people using the roads, getting to where they are going. Like a bunch of ants. Try that in America. You'd have 30 accidents per hour.  

I'm sure you're not that finely tuned of a rider where two weeks off is going to screw up your entire season.


----------

